# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  روش مطالعه شیمی کنکور یا «چطور شیمی کنکور را ۸۶درصد زدم؟»

## mat04

سلام این متن رو رتبه 65 کنکور نوشته امیدوارم ازش بهره ببرید

سلام  :Yahoo (4): 
من این پست رو الان منتشر می‌کنم ولی در واقع قبل از برگزاری کنکور ۹۹ نوشته بودمش و همونطور که می‌دونید شیمی کنکور ۹۹ خیلی سخت‌تر از سال ۹۸ طرح شده بود و گفتم شاید کنکوری‌های زیادی کاسه چه کنم، چه کنم تا شیمی را خوب بزنم دستشون گرفتن و توی اینترنت دنبال محتوای مناسب می‌گردن! این روش کماکان فکر کنم برای کنکور ۹۹ و حتی سخت‌تر هم جواب بده و منابعی هم که معرفی کردم همچنان خوبن اما می‌تونید سمت میکرو شیمی و فار شیمی هم برید. جاهایی که این حس رو بهتون القا می‌کنه که شیمی کنکور آسونه رو نادیده بگیرید و همیشه انتظار داشته باشید که سخت‌تر از حد معمول طرح بشه! راستش رو بخواهید این متن رو برای یک موسسه مشاوره‌ای نوشته بودم و اگر جای دیگه‌ای دیدید بدونید که من نوشتمش  :Yahoo (94): ، اونجا بهم نگفتن که جای دیگه منتشرش نکنم پس حالا این متن بالا و بلند در خدمت شماست تا بتونید ازش استفاده کنید =))
پ.ن: بابت رعایت نکردن نیم‌فاصله و علائم نگارشی تو نوشتن متن عذر می‌خوام!
پ.ن.۲: از اینکه وبلاگ خیلی داره حال و هوای کنکوری می‌گیره راضی نیستم ولی بچه‌های کنکوری که نوشته‌هام براشون مفید بوده و بهم بازخورد می‌دن باعث خوشحالیم هستن!  :Yahoo (4): 
پ.ن.۳: اگه شما هم روشی کشف کردید ولی اونقدری حوصله ندارید که متنش کنید، زیر همین پست کامنت کنید، تجربه نشون داده کامنت‌هایی که بچه‌ها توی پست قبلی که در مورد کنکور بود گذاشته بودن به خیلی‌ها کمک کرده!
*اساسا شیمی چگونه مطالعه شود؟*به طور کلی درس شیمی از دو بخش تشکیل شده، بخش اول شامل مباحث توصیفی و مفهومیه و بخش دوم شامل مباحث تکنیکال و حل کردنی! دوست دارم همینجا بهتون یادآوری کنم که امسال در کنکور رشته تجربی مسائل شیمی سهم سوال بیشتری رو نسبت به مفاهیم به خودشون اختصاص داده بودن (۱۸ سوال) که در کنکور تا به حال بیشترین تعداد سوال محاسباتی همین قدر بوده! البته در کنکور رشته ریاضی این تعداد ۱۲ تا بود که این میطلبه دانش آموز های تجربی سرمایه گذاری ویژه ای روی مسائل شیمی انجام بدن!
و اما شما باید برای هر کدوم از این دو بخش برنامه ریزی متفاوتی انجام بدید در نظر داشته باشید که یکی از این دو بخش زود بازده تر از بخش دیگه است و البته زودتر از بخش تکنیکال فراموش میشه پس باید در نظر داشته باشید که بخش مسائل شیمی رو "آهسته و پیوسته" تر از بخش مفاهیم و حفظیاتش بخونید!

*مسائل*
شکر خدا (!) با افزایش آگاهی دبیر ها و مشاور ها در طی سالیان اخیر کتاب های موضوعی زیادی برای دروس مختلف چاپ شده. یکی از بهترین و به دردبخور ترین کتاب های موضوعی کتاب موضوعی مسائل شیمیه که انتشارات های مختلفی اقدام به چاپ این چنین کتاب هایی کردن من بین همه این کتاب ها دو تاش رو از بقیه اصلح (!) میدونم: کتاب موضوعی مسائل شیمی انتشارات خیلی سبز، کتاب موضوعی مسائل انتشارات الگو. اول می خوام یه روش کلی برای گرفتن نتیجه مطلوب تو بخش مسائل شیمی رو براتون توضیح بدم و بعد برگردیم به انتخاب کتاب و بررسی این دو تا منبع!
اگه شما از ابتدا یه کنکوری حرفه ای باشید حداکثر از تابستون درس خوندن رو برای کنکور شروع کردید. طبعا یه برنامه ای برا خودتون داشتید که باهاش جلو بیایید که امیدوارم پیش نیاز ها و زنجیره مباحث رو توش رعایت کرده باشید! منظورم چیه؟ مثلا شما باید بدونید اصلا جرم اتمی میانگین چی هست که تو مسائل ازش استفاده کنید باید مفاهیم مول و مولار و مولاریته و... رو بلد باشید حتما باید بدونید وقتی طراح از شرایط STP صحبت می کنه داره در مورد چی حرف می زنه. این مباحث پایه ای تر برای حل مسائل در کتاب دهم و یازدهم به صورت پراکنده بهش پرداخت شده که شما تو سال های پایه تا حد خوبی باهاشون آشنا می شید. وقتی تابستون شروع می کنید به کنکوری خوندن دروس پایه من بهتون توصیه نمی کنم که از همون اول برید سمت حل موضوعی مسائل بلکه از یک کتاب کمک آموزشی (که جلوتر بهتون معرفی میکنم) شروع به خوندن مباحث کنید و باهاش جلو بیایید و ضمن خوندن مفاهیم به قدری که توی منبع کمک آموزشی پیش بینی شده مسئله هم کار کنید تا یواش یواش با سبک مسائل آشنا بشید و در حالت کلی بتونید دید خوبی نسبت به مسائل شیمی کنکور پیدا کنید.
بعد از تموم شدن تابستون و شروع سال تحصیلی جدید شما کلی مفهوم جدید تو شیمی دارید که باید براشون وقت بذارید و البته چند مبحث زیبا (!) در سال دوازدهم به مباحث تکنیکال شیمیتون اضافه میشه مثل مسائل اسید و باز و مسائل الکتروشیمی. شما باید در ابتدای سال حداقل بتونید با کسر های تبدیل یا پیش ساخته کار کنید و مسائل پایه رو بدون محدودیت زمانی حل کنید. حالا نوبت می رسه به حل موضوعی مسائل شیمی!!
شما در سال تحصیلی از جایی به بعد ضمن خوندن مباحث شیمی مربوط به آزمون یک برنامه منظم جداگانه برای کسب مهارت در حل مسائل شیمی میریزید اینطوری که مثلا هر شب فقط فقط ۵ تست از کتاب تست موضوعیتون حل می کنید و البته حتما هر شب این پنج تست رو می زنید و از زیر کار در نمی ***. اینطوری بعد از گذشت ۳ الی ۴ ماه شما حدودا ۶۰۰ تست مسئله شیمی پاسخ دادید که این یعنی تقریبا نصف کتاب موضوعی تون رو تموم کردید برای اینکه از همه مباحث تست زده باشید من توصیه میکنم تست ها رو یک در میون حل کنید. (با تست هایی که بار اول حل نکردید بعدا کار داریم)
بعد از گذشت ۳ الی ۴ ماه از این سبک مطالعه برای مسائل شیمی نا خودآگاه متوجه مهارتتون تو حل مسائل می شید و می بینید که حل کردن و حتی خوندن مباحث مربوط به مسئله در برنامه آزمون چقدر براتون راحت تر شده و البته اینم بگم که سرعت شما افزایش پیدا می کنه و حالا می تونید تعداد بیشتری تست بزنید و تمرین کنید. ضمنا یه عیار کلی از اینکه کجاها ضعیف ترید و کجاها قوی ترید دستتون میاد و حالا وقت اینه که برگردید سمت تست هایی که از دور اول خالی گذاشته بودید این تست ها رو سعی میکنید تو محدودیت زمانی جواب بدید مثلا تایم می گیرید 5 مسئله رو حتما حتما در حداکثر ۱۵ دقیقه حل می کنید (اولا سعی کنید زیاد سخت گیر نباشید) بعد از یه مدت دیگه این تایم رو کم می کنید تا به تایم استاندارد کنکور برسید که حدودا یک دقیقه است (البته شاید بعضی ها خیلی خفن (!) باشن و تست های مفهومی رو زیر ۳۰ ثانیه جواب بدن که اینطوری وقت بیشتری برای حل مسئله برا خودشون باقی میذارن!)
خب دیگه حالا شما علاوه بر اینکه با برنامه آزمون تا کنکور سراسری یک بار تمام مباحث رو از یک کتاب کمک آموزشی مرور کردید در کنار اون یک کتاب مجزا رو برای افزایش مهارت حل مسئله تقریبا تموم کردید تنها مشکلی که ممکنه باهاش مواجه بشید تست های ترکیبی و سخت تره که بعد از تعطیلات نوروز یه تایمی رو هم به اونها اختصاص می دید. یه کتابی که خیلی خیلی تو این بخش شما رو کمک می کنه کتاب موج آزمونه شیمی پایه و دوازدهمه که مشخصا چند آزمون برای مسئله داره. تصور کنید الان همه بخش مسائل شیمی کنکور رو خوندید و می خواهید ببینید طراح ممکنه تو کدوم بخش برا شما دردسر ایجاد کنه با حل یه آزمون مسئله ۲۰ سوالی ضمن مرور تمام آموخته هاتون می فهمید کجا احتیاج به کار بیشتر داره و هنوز توش مشکل دارید مثلا فرض کنید من یه آزمون مسئله حل کردم و از ۴ تستی که مربوط به گرما شیمی بود فقط یکیش رو درست جواب دادم اونوقت بر می گردم سمت همون فصل و از کتاب موضوعیم مرور درسنامه اون فصل رو شروع می کنم و حتما با پاسخ نامه کتاب موج آزمون سعی می کنم دانسته هام رو تطبیق بدم و اشکالاتم رو رفع کنم برای اینکه مطمئن بشم اشکالاتم تو این بخش هم رفع شده میرم سمت آزمون مجزای مسائل گرما شیمی تو کتاب موج آزمون و ۲۰ تست مسئله فقط فقط از گرما شیمی حل میکنم و با بازخورد گرفتن از این آزمون متوجه می شم که آیا مشکلات من کاملا حل شده یا نه این رفع اشکال و مرور برای هر بخش حدودا ۲ روز طول میکشه که با تموم کردن آزمون های کلی مسئله به پایان می رسه!
اما تو طی کردن این مسیر طولانی و طاقت فرسا برای خفن شدن تو مسائل شیمی کنکور چند تا راهکار به شدت میتونه بهتون کمک کنه یکی اینکه یه جزوه داشته باشید و مسائل رو برای خودتون تیپ بندی و طبقه بندی بکنید مثلا طراح های کنکور معمولا با دادن چه اطلاعاتی چه اطلاعاتی رو طلب میکنن. یا مثلا تو مسائل استوکیومتری شکل ها رو چطور با مسئله ترکیب میکنن. جزوه شما به مرور زمان کامل میشه و از جایی به بعد دیگه دستتون میاد چه مسائلی سخت تر و وقت گیر ترن و چه مسائلی آب خوردن و حل کردنشون ارزش داره و البته ذهنتون خیلی منظم تر میشه و بهتر جلو میرید.
و اما یه بخش خیلی خیلی مهم تو مسائل شیمی کنکور مهارت کار کردن با اعداده. اولا اینو بهتون بگم که اکثر اعداد تو مسائل شیمی کنکور با هم ساده می شن و اگه یکم دقت به خرج بدید اعداد پیچیده ای محسوب نمی شن! یه راه حل ساده تر برای حل سریع مسائل شیمی تقریب زدنه مثلا شما جواب رو ۳/۱۶ بدست آوردید ولی تو گزینه ها جواب به صورت عدد اعشاری خواسته شده من میگم جای تقسیم کردن ۳ بر ۱۶ می تونید صورت و مخرج رو تو ۶ ضرب کنید که عددتون بشه ۱۸/۹۶ حالا اگه با تخمین خوبی ۹۶ رو هم ۱۰۰ در نظر بگیرید حاصل این کسر یه چیزی دو و بر ۰.۱۸ خواهد بود (یکمی بیشتر از این) که مثلا ممکنه شما تو گزینه ها ۰.۱۹ رو داشته باشید که اونو انتخاب می کنید. یعنی اینطوری سرعتتون خیلی بیشتر از وقتیه که بخواهید ۳ رو به ۱۶ تقسیم کنید و جواب رو بدست بیارید. اینا یه سری روش های ریاضی ان و خیلی به شیمی مربوط نمی شن و یا مثلا من یه مثال دیگه می زنم که متوجه شید خلاقیت تو محاسبات چقدر ممکنه به کارتون بیاد. مثلا تصور کنید تو یه مسئله آنتالپی چغر در نهایت به حاصل جمع این چندتا عدد رسیدید و باید اونو به دست بیارید:
۳۳۵+۴۶۷+۷۷۳۵۲۲+۸۹۹۹۰۰۰۱+۲۹۸  ۱
آره میدونم که همش یه جمع سادست ولی همین جمع ممکنه حداقل ۳۰ ثاینه از وقت شما بگیره اگه ۴ تا گزینه ما به شکل زیر باشن من یه راه حلی بهتون میگم که بتونید تو نصف زمان ممکن جواب رو انتخاب کنید:

۹۰۷۶۷۳۰۶۹۰۸۶۷۳۰۲۹۰۷۶۸۳۰۰۹۰۷۸۷۶۰۱

ببینید مثلا اینجا باقی مانده همه گزینه ها به ۱۰ متفاوته یعنی شما کافیه یکان اعداد رو با هم جمع بزنید و یکان حاصل مورد نظر رو تشخیص بدید. تو بعضی سوالات باقی مانده اعداد مثلا به ۵ رو حساب کنید و ... البته این تو همه سوالات ممکنه جواب نده ولی وقتی دیدید میشه از این روش استفاده کرد برید سمتش!
کلا این روش ها و تکنیک ها هم رفته رفته دستتون میاد و چیز خیلی عجیبی نیست و کافیه با یه برنامه منطقی و اصولی پیش بیایید!
اینم بهتون بگم که همه مسائل کنکور اینطوری نیست که در مورد یه واکنش صحبت کنن برخی از مسائل برخواسته از بطن کتاب درسین مثلا بیایید نگاهی بندازیم به سوال ۲۴۱ کنکور تجربی ۹۸:


شاید یه همچین مسئله رو تو کتاب های کمک آموزشی ندیده باشید ولی یه مسئله خیلی ساده است که تا حدی مربوط به صفحات ۴۶ و ۴۷ کتاب درسی سال دهمتون میشه اما خیلی ها فکر کردن که پیچیده تر از یه جا گذاری ساده باید باشه!! (البته اینجا باید تبدیل واحد دما رو هم بلد بودید)

*مفاهیم*
_خب خب فکر کنم تا اینجای کار شیرفهم شده باشید که برای حدودا نصف شیمی کنکور (مسائل) باید چیکار کنید حالا بهتره بریم سمت نصفه بعدی مفاهیمممم!_
بیایید در مورد یه موضوع با هم توافق کنیم: مهمترین و اصلی ترین منبع مطالعه شما برای مفاهیم شیمی کنکور کتاب درسیه!
خیلی از دانش آموز ها میگن بابا کتاب درسی که چیزی نداره... اینا که خیلی سادن و از اینا سوال نمیاد و... ولی واقعیت اینه که هر ساله تعدادی از سوالات از مفاهیم اصلی بررسی شده در کتاب درسی طرح میشن که به راحتی با خوندن چندباره کتاب درسی قابل استخراج هستن مثلا شما به این تست سراسری ۹۸ ریاضی نگاه کنید تا متوجه منظورم بشید:


این سوال هم میشه گفت از صفحه ۱۲۸ کتاب درسی دهم طرح شده و شما باید به شکل ها دقت می کردید البته انتخاب گزینه ۳ واقعا بدیهی بود!
می خوام بهتون بگم مطالعه کتاب درسی تو درس شیمی کنکور از اهمیت خاصی برخورداره بهترین روش مطالعه ای که من بهش رسیدم و به شما توصیه می کنم از این قراره: سعی کنید از تدریس یه دبیر خوب استفاده کنید که نکات کلی رو با بیان شیوا (!) و واضح بهتون توضیح بده! بعد از اینکه شما سر نخ های کلی رو از تدریس دبیر به دست آوردید یکبار به صورت سریع و روزنامه وار متن کتاب درسی رو مطالعه کنید و سپس بلافاصله برید سمت تست زدن! آره بلافاصله بعد از تدریس دبیر و خوندن روزنامه وار کتاب درسی برید از منبع آموزشیتون چند تا تست پراکنده از قسمتی که دبیر تدریس کرده بزنید. تاکید میکنم این تست ها باید تعدادشون کم باشه و ضمنا پراکنده باشن. به این روش میگن "بازیابی" یعنی شما بدون اینکه جزئیات درس رو یاد گرفته باشید اول سوال حل میکنید و بعد می *** سمت جزئیات درس نقاط قوت این روش بسیاره (!) اما من فقط به همین موضوع بسنده کنم که شما با حل سوال از یک مبحث قبل از مطالعه درس نامه متوجه می شید که طراح چطور به درسنامه و کتاب درسی نگاه می کنه و ازش سوال میده و شما هم یاد می گیرید که درسنامه رو اونطوری بخونید. حالا تو همون تعداد کم تستی که زدید متوجه می شید کدوم قسمت های کتاب از دیدتون پنهون مونده بود و یا کدوم بخش ها مفهومی ترن و احتیاج دارن که با تاکید بیشتری درسنامشون رو بخونید حالا بعد از این مرحله می *** سمت مطالعه درسنامه از یک منبع آموزشی مناسب (که من بهتون معرفی خواهم کرد) حالا که درسنامه رو هم کامل خوندید دوباره برمی گردید سمت تست های منبعتون و این بار سعی میکنید با دقت بیشتر همه تست های این منبع رو حل کنید. و بعد از حل هر تست حتما پاسخ نامه اش رو بررسی کنید و البته اون رو با کتاب درسی تطبیق بدید یعنی ببینید این تست از کدوم بخش کتاب درسی طرح شده و سایر گزینه ها رو هم بررسی کنید و نکات اون رو به کتاب درسیتون اضافه کنید و به اصطلاح کتاب رو حاشیه نویسی کنید. حالا دوباره نوبت می رسه به مرور کتاب درسی همراه با نکاتی که خودتون بهش اضافه کردید اینطوری انگار همه تست های نکته دار رو یکبار دیگه حل می کنید.

حالا که یک منبع کمک آموزشی رو این شکلی تموم کردید کارتون برای خوندن بقیه منابع آسون تره! فقط می *** سمت تست هاش و اونا رو باکس باکس حل می کنید مثلا ۲۰ تا تست پشت سر هم می زنید و بعد بررسیشون می کنید و اگه نکته جدیدی به چشمتون خورد اونو به کتاب درسی اضافه می کنید.
این روش روش کلی مطالعه شیمیه ولی شما حتما باید در نظر بگیرید برای اینکه بتونید تو طول یک سال با برنامه مشخص و مدونی همه شیمی رو بخونید و مرور مناسبی هم داشته باشید باید با یه برنامه کلی خوب جلو برید که معمولا برنامه آزمون ها ای زحمت رو برای شما کشیدن من برنامه آزمون قلم چی رو توصیه میکنم که باهاش بیایید جلو.
چون بازه های این برنامه دو هفته ایه شما باید یه دیدگاه کلی رو هم نسبت به این دو هفته تو روز ابتدای شروع برای مطالعه آزمون بعدی داشته باشید اینطوری که میایید و تعداد تست منابع کمک آموزشیتون رو می شمارید و اون تعداد تست رو تو باکس های مجزا برای هر سهم از مطالعه شیمی پخش می کنید اینطوری مطمئن می شید که ضمن تموم کردن همه تست منابعتون (اگه زوج و فرد هم بزنید اشکالی نداره) همه مباحث رو هم حداقل یکبار می خونید. توجه کنید که یک یا دو روز آخر این دوهفته رو خالی بذارید که بتونید تو این روز متن کتاب رو برای بار آخر مرور کنید و آزمون حل کنید.
*سر جلسه سوالات هر درس به چه ترتیبی زده شوند؟*این سوالی که شما باید خودتون رو روش وقت بذارید و یک جواب مشخص برای خودتون پیدا کنید اما به صورت کلی من اینجا چند تا شاخص و معیار ارائه می دم که شاید بتونه کمکتون کنه!

سوالاتی که متن طولانی تری دارن رو نگه دارید چون ممکنه به علت حواس پرتی و عجله در وهله اول پاسخ دادن به سوالات به نکاتی در روی سوال دقت نکنید و یا مجبور باشید چندبار روی مسئله رو بخونید که اینطوری وقت زیادی ازتون گرفته میشه.تمام سوالات محاسباتی رو موکول کنید به مرحل دوم پاسخ دادن! این موضوع دو علت کلی داره یکی اینکه ناکام موندن شما در به پاسخ نرسوندن سوالات محاسباتی احتمال خیلی بیشتری داره نسبت به سوالات مفهومی مثلا تو سوالات مفهومی شما یا بلد هستید یا بلد نیستید ولی تو سوالات محاسباتی ممکنه تا یه جایی پیش برید ولی ببینید که به بن بست خوردید یا جوابی که بدست میارید تو گزینه ها نیست این موضوع آرامش شما رو بهم می ریزه و همچینین باعث میشه نتونید وقتتون رو به خوبی مدیریت کنید!بعد از پاسخ دادن به سوالات مفهومی درس شیمی طبعا چند تاش رو خالی گذاشتید اما فعلا به اونها نپردازید و برید سمت مسائل! برای اینکه بتونید به همه مسائل برسید به طور متوسط باید کمی بیشتر از نصف وقت شیمی رو برای حل مسائل نگه دارید. دست به کار بشید و مسائل رو حل کنید هر مسئله ای که به نظر وقت گیر می رسید رو نگه دارید مثلا مسائلی که شامل چند واکنش تو صورت سوال هستند و یا احتیاج به استفاده از قانون هس دارند معمولا وقت گیر از بقیه مسائلن و بهتره در وهله اول بهشون نپردازید.
*چند ساعت مطالعه برای شیمی لازم است؟*روش مناسبی وجود داره که شما متوجه بشید در طول هفته چند درصد از زمانتون رو روی یه درس خاص وقت بذارید که بقیه درساتون هم صدمه نبینن اینطوری: شما ساعت کلی مطالعتون در هفته رو یادداشت می کنید مثلا ۶۰ ساعت قراره این هفته درس بخونید حالا یکبار این ساعت رو بر حسب ضرایب دروس پخش می کنید و یکبار هم همین ساعت رو بر حسب میزان ضعیف و قوی بودنتون تو دروس پخش میکنید (یعنی بیشترین ضریب رو به درسی می دید که از همه توش ضعیف تر هستید) حالا یه میانگین بین این دو تا ساعتی که برای هر درس به دست اومده ساعت متوسط مطالعه شما تو هفته رو بهتون نشون میده اینطوری هر درس رو با توجه به اهمیت و مهارت خودتون می خونید و ضمنا از هیچ درسی هم عقب نمی مونید.
*چه زمان هایی درس را بخوانیم بهتر است؟*برای بخش موضوعی مسائل که هر شب و یا حداقل هر دو شب یکبار یه وقت مشخصی بعد از تموم کردن برنامه روزانتون قرار بدید مثلا یازده شب ۵ تا تست مسئله شیمی حل کنید. اما برای مفاهیم و کتاب درسی و پیشبرد در با برنامه آزمون بستگی به شرایط خودتون داره!
مثلا اگه درس شیمی درس مورد علاقتونه میتونید با اون شروع کنید که انگیزه بگیرید و برید سمت بقیه درسا. در حالت کلی نمیشه نسخه ای پیچید که برای هر روز و هر زمان از سال کار کنه بهتره با توجه به حس و حال خودتون تو اون روز ترتیب درس خوندن و زمانشون رو مشخص کنید. اما مفاهیم و حفظیات رو وقتی بخونید که خیلی خسته نیستید چون باید روی جملات کتاب درسی فکر کنید و با تمرکز یاد بگیرید (یعنی حفظیات صرف نیستن)
*چه تعداد تستی باید در درس شیمی بزنیم؟*در حالت کلی سعی کنید اول تست های یک منبع کمک آموزشی رو برای هر بخش از آزمون تموم کنید و بعد از یک منبع دیگه طبقه بندی شده (مثل آبی قلم چی) رو کار کنید تو آزمون های جبرانی و مروری ضمن مرور و تکمیل منابع قبلیتون می تونید از منابع سبک تر مثل کتاب های جمع بندی و سه سطحی استفاده کنید و تست های اونا رو تموم کنید و اگه وقت رسوندید برید سمت تست زمان دار زدن از کتاب های آزمون دار!
*اولویت بندی منابع کمک آموزشی*منابع معرفی شده تو این بخش به چند دسته تفکیک شدن که شما به ترتیب از دسته اول شروع می کنید و یکی از چند منبع پیشنهادی رو تو اون دسته انتخاب می کنید و چنانچه موفق شدید یک مبحث را از منبع اول تموم کنید به سراغ منبع دوم میرید که باز از بین چند منبع معرفی شده یکی رو انتخاب می کنید! توجه کنید که خوندن دو کتاب با سبک متفاوت به شما کمک بیشتری خواهد کرد تا خوندن دو کتاب هم ردیف و هم سبک مثلا شما باید ضمن داشتن یه منبع آموزشی مفصل یه منبع آزمونی یا تستی هم داشته باشید برای مرور که در این اولویت بندی سعی شده سبک تالیف کتاب ها هم مد نظر قرار بگیره!

*کتاب درسی*: همونطور که قبلا هم گفتم اولویت اول شما تو مطالعه درس شیمی کتاب درسیه! در کنار هر کتاب کمک آموزشی دیگه شما احتیاج دارین که کتاب درسی رو چند بار بخونید، تست های کنکور و کتاب کمک آموزشی رو با جملات کتاب درسی تطبیق بدید و با سبک کتاب درسی موضوعات رو یاد بگیرید!*شیمی جامع خیلی سبز یا شیمی سه پایه مبتکران بهمن بازرگانی*: در کنار تدریس دبیر و کتاب درسی شما احتیاج به یه درسنامه و منبع تستی تکمیل دارید! هیچ کتابی قرار نیست شما رو از صفر به صد برسونه اما کتاب هایی تو بازار هستن که از بقیه کتاب ها کامل تر نوشته شدن این دو تا کتابی که اسم بردن از بقیه کامل ترن و به شما تو مطالعه شیمی خیلی کمک می کنن! درسنامه های کتاب آقای بازرگانی مفهومی تر و مفصل ترن و میشه گفت تست هاش هم تا حدی سخت تر از معمول هستن ولی هر دو کتاب در حالت کلی استانداردن و جفتشون به عنوان یه منبع آموزشی خوب می تونن شما رو کمک کنن! توصیه من اینه که از این دو کتاب یکی رو به عنوان منبع اصلی مطالعه استفاده کنید و برای منبع دوم به کتاب هایی که پایین تر نوشتم مراجعه کنید. پ.ن: بعد از شاهکار طراح‌ها در کنکور ۹۹ من اکیدا شیمی بهمن رو توصیه می‌کنم که سطحش به سوالات ۹۹ نزدیک‌تره!*آبی قلم چی یا شیمی مهروماه*: کتاب شیمی آبی قلم چی فقط یه بانک تست قویه و درسنامه اش خلاصه تر از بقیه کتاب هاست! راستش برای مرور سریع مفاهیم اصلی کتاب میتونید از درسنامه این کتاب هم استفاده کنید ولی برای آموزش اصلا به درسنامه این کتاب تکیه نکنید! بعضی تست های این کتاب خط به خط کتاب درسی هستن و به همین خاطر برای مرور کتاب درسی بسیار مناسبن و البته ویژگی پیمانه ای بودن این کتاب خیلی مطالعه شما رو منظم می کنه و از شلختگی تو برنامه بیرون می آیید! کتاب شیمی مهروماه هم کتاب خلاصه تری نسبت به دو منبع بالا هست و تست های ساده تر و شسته رفته تری داره! اینکه تست های کنکور رو هم پوشش داده یه ویژگی مثبته و داشتن آزمون چکاپ هم از دیگر ویژگی های مثبت این کتابه که در کنار منبع اصلی میتونید به عنوان منبع دوم مد نظر داشته باشیدش! اگه احساس کردید از کتاب های آبی قلم چی فقط تست هاش رو نیاز دارید کتاب برگزیده آبی رو تهیه کنید که فقط شامل تست و پاسخ نامه هستن.*موج آزمون یا فصل آزمون و سه سطحی*: تو برهه های خاصی از سال و یا انتهای دو هفته بودجه بندی آزمون، شاید احساس نیاز کنید که احتیاج به منابعی دارید که به شما نشون بدن تو یک آزمون استاندارد طبقه بندی شده چند مرده حلاجید و به اصطلاح چقدر بارتون هست (!) تو این مواقع کتاب های موج آزمون و فصل آزمون میتونن کنارتون باشن! راستش نویسنده کتاب موج آزمون تو زمینه شیمی کنکور آدم خفنیه و کتاب هم خیلی کتاب قدری از آب در اومده و به عنوان یه منبع سطح بالا به دانش آموزا توصیه میشه! معمولا دانش آموزای قوی بعد از بهمن ماه برای مرور آموخته هاشون میرن سمت این کتاب! این کتاب همونطور که نوشتم تو اولویت سوم شما برای حل تست قرار میگیره و شما برای حل تست های این کتاب حداقل باید یک منبع آموزشی رو تو اون مبحث خاص تموم کرده باشید! از ویژگی های خوب این کتاب داشتن درسنامه خلاصه کاربردی که شما میتونید به روش بازیابی اول آزمون بزنید و بعد درسنامه این کتاب رو خیلی سریع و برای محکم کاری مطالعه کنید! اگه تو بودجه بندی آزمون موفق شدید یک منبع رو تموم کنید توصیه می کنم تست های این کتاب رو با توجه به بودجه آزمون به صورت زمان دار حل کنید اگه تا عید و کمی بعد از اون موفق شدید کتاب کمک آموزشی اصلیتون رو تموم کنید بعد از اون برید سمت بازیابی و حل تست از این کتاب! اگه به هر دلیلی با کتاب شیمی موج آزمون ارتباط نگرفتید می تونید کتاب فصل آزمون خیلی سبز رو تهیه کنید که با همین سبک و سیاق نوشته شده! کنار این منابع اگه تو آزمونای قلم چی شرکت می کنید برای گرفتن نتیجه بهتر تو این آزمون ها هم تو ایستگاه های جبرانی برنامه آزمون می تونید از کتابای سه سطحی استفاده کنید!*جمع بندی نشر الگو و فیل شیمی*: تو بازه های زمانی خاصی از سال می تونید از منابع جمع بندی استفاده کنید یکی بعد از تموم شدن نیم سال اول دوازدهم که برنامه آزمون ها میره سمت جمع بندی پایه و یکی هم بعد از عید و تموم کردن درسا و زمان جمع بندی نهایی دقت کنید حتی تو این زمان هم تست های مارک دارتون و یادداشت های خودتون از بقیه منابع اهمیت بیشتری دارن و چنانچه فقط احساس نیاز کردید می تونید یکی از این دو منبع جمع بندی رو هم تهییه کنید!*مسائل شیمی خیلی سبز و یا نشر الگو*: بین این دو کتاب هم خوندن یکی کفایت می کنه! کتاب نشر الگو فقط آزمون های جامع برای هر فصل داره (که چنانچه کتاب موج آزمون رو تهیه کنید مشابه این آزمون های جامع توشون هست). پیشنهاد من اینه که کتاب موج آزمون رو تهیه کنید و در کنار اون مسائل شیمی خیلی سبز رو برای بحث موضوعی مسائل انتخاب کنید تا با سلیقه دو تا طراح و مولف متفاوت هم آشنا بشید از طرفی کتاب خیلی سبز هم مسائل خیلی قوی و استانداردی داره و مهارت شما رو به شدت می تونه افزایش بده!*آزمون های جامع شیمی کنکور چند سال اخیر*: در دو الی یه ماه باقی مونده تا کنکور شما برای مرور کلی آموخته هاتون و داشتن بر آورد مناسب از چیزی که تا الان یادگرفتید باید کنکور های چند سال اخیر رو حل کنید که من برای اینکار کتاب دور دنیا در چهار ساعت انتشارات گاج و یا کتاب چند کنکور خیلی سبز رو پیشنهاد می کنم. یکی از چالش های داوطلبان نظام جدید وجود نداشتن چندین کنکور استاندراد از کتاب های نظام جدیدی که این انتشارات ها با جایگزین کردن سوالات جدید به جای مباحث حذف شده در سوالات کنکور نظام قدیم کتاب استانداردی شامل چند آزمون سراسری برای داوطلب ها تهیه کردن که تو ماه آخر منبع اصلی مطالعه شما خواهد بود.
*معمولا از چه سبک سوالاتی باید پرهیز کرد؟ طراحان به چه سبک سوالاتی دانش آموزان را به چالش می کشند؟ چه سوالاتی در هر درس تکراری است؟*واقعیت این است که دانش آموزان قوی باید به سمت همه سوالات دفترچه برن اما اولویت پاسخگویی به سوالات فرق میکنه البته این موضووع باز شخص به شخص می تونه متفاوت باشه یعنی اگه شما ایده یه سوال سخت رو قبلا دیده باشید خیلی راحت تر می تونید برید سمتش و تو زمان معقولی به اون تست پاسخ بدید اما اگه ایده یه سوال آسون رو ندیده باشید بهتره بار اول اون رو تو دفترچه آزمون کنار بذارید و موقع برگشت برید سمتش اما در حالت کلی بعضی سبک سوالات برا دانش آموزا ایجاد مشکل می کنن که من چند تا از اونها رو اینجا براتون توضیح میدم:
۱. سوالات محاسباتی داستانی (!) این سوالات علاوه بر محاسبه خاصی که دارن شامل یه سری مفاهیم می شن که به صورت مستقیم تو کتاب درسی بهشون اشاره نشده و دانش آموز باید با شهود خودش درک کنه که اینجا منظور طراح محترم سوال چیه که این کار زمان بر و البته مهارتی هست که ممکنه شما رو سر جلسه با مشکل مواجه کنه. مثلا به این سوال از کنکور سراسری ۹۸ نگاه کنید:


۲. سوالات حاوی نمودار. این سبک سوالات هم تو چند سال اخیر بین طراح ها محبوب بوده باعث ایجاد تشویش (!) در افکار برخی دانش آموزا می شه که قدرت شهود خوبی نسبت به نمودار ها ندارن.
۳. سوالات مطلقا شمارشی در کنکور رو فقط باید وقتی جواب داد که از جواب خودمون صد در صد مطمئن هستیم ممکنه بین ۵ گزاره مثلا به یک نکته ظریف در صورت یک گزاره دقت نکنیم و امتیاز اون سوال رو از دست بدیم. پس دقت و طمانینه در حل این سوالات هم باید حتما مورد توجه قرار بگیره.
۴. مسائل الکترو شیمی و مسائل اسید باز همیشه باعث آزار و اذیت دانش آموزا میشه و گاهی اوقات مثل کنکور ۹۷ ممکنه خیلی سخت بشه که باید حواستون بهشون باشه!
و اما تیپ کلی بعضی از سوالات هر ساله تقریبا یکسانه و شما با نگاه انداختن به کنکور سالهای اخیر می تونید این سوالات برا خودتون تضمین کنید از جمله اونها:
۱. سوالات مربوط به جدول تناوبی و خواص عناصر که مباحث روتینی هستند و معمولا از حفظیات کتاب درسی طرح می شن.
۲. موازنه واکنش که اگه ازش سوال بیاد معمولا حلش خیلی سخت نیست.
۳. استوکیومتری های بی دردسر که البته امسال تعدادشون خیلی زیاد شده بود و بسیاری از سوالات استوکیومتری روتین و ساده بودند و حلشون خیلی زمان بر نبود و عدد های مناسبی هم توی مسائل به کار رفته بود.
۴. سوالات آنتالپی پیوند شاید تو دسته سوالات وقت گیر قرار بگیرند ولی به جز وقت گیر بودن نکته خاصی توشون نیست البته شما باید ساختار مواد موجود در واکنش سوال رو هم بلد باشید که اغلب این مواد توی کتاب درسی با ساختار رسم شده اند.
۵. سوالات مفهومی تعادل در کنکور سراسری همیشه حول چند محور تکراری چرخیده و خارج از اونها نبوده!
۶. حفظیات بعضی فصلهای توصیفی تو کتاب رو فراموش نکنید! البته اون مباحثی که مشخصا مربوط به شیمی نمی شن رو فقط یکبار از روش بخونید و خیلی روشون وقت نذارید چون طبق گفته طراحان سوالات مجزایی از اون بخش ها طرح نمیشه و بیشتر به مفاهیم مورد تاکید در علم شیمی در فصل هایی مثل فصل ۳ یازدهم و فصل ۳ و ۴ دوازدهم بپردازید.

بنیامین بیضایی

----------


## asal_tf

عالی بود احسنت :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mat04

UP

----------


## serenity

خیلی خوب بود
ممنون که به اشتراک گذاشتی :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Tara_Z

​up

----------

